
Robots, not immigrants, are taking American jobs - Sequenza
http://www.latimes.com/opinion/topoftheticket/la-na-tt-robots-jobs-20170330-story.html?fbclid=IwAR3eZ11cWWSd7LZ50oxzLj44lgIdW5Kzco8kkUK98c93CH_Cvu64j_p1INw
======
LinuxBender
There is also a really good video on this topic: [1]

[1] -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pq-S557XQU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pq-S557XQU)
"Humans need not apply."

